# i have 2 birmingham rollers



## mickd (Jul 1, 2008)

i would like to know how to train them to peform, i know that they roll by instinct but i would like to know how to train them so they will go out and fly for me.

ive aready heard ways to train them but i would like to get different perspectives on it


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Mickd,

If these birds are just weaned as you mentioned in the other post it should be easy to get them settled and out flying.
First you need to start trap training them. Do this by setting them one at a time on the landing board and sort of guide them into the trap. After a few times they should be running through trap.
Next they need to be able to see the surrounding area, either through an aviary or a settling cage set on the roof. After they are trap trained and have been in the settling cage for about a week, you can place them on the landing board and just let them stay there and look around. They might just run back into the loft, thats OK. Make sure they are a little hungry when you put them out. Keep doing that or place them on the roof and sooner or later they'll start to take little laps around the area. Do not chase them off of the loft, you want them to think of the loft roof or landing board as a "safe" place. Also if you chase them off the loft they'll find somewhere else to land, like the neighbors house or telephone pole.
After they start flying its just a matter of flying them everyday until they start performing.


The best place to get info on training these birds is from the person who bred them. They can tell you when and what to expect from the birds.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Can't you train them to roll together as a flock? 

Ace


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> Can't you train them to roll together as a flock?
> 
> Ace


There are only 2 of them...is that a flock?...maybe?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am talking rollers in general.

Ace


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Can't you train them to roll together as a flock?
> 
> Ace



What do you mean by rolling together as a flock? Do you mean to have them all roll at the same time, (break together). Unfortunately that cannot be taught to the rollers. Through training you can get the rollers in the right condition to roll but I feel that to get the big breaks, the birds have to be bred with the "kit sensitivity" in them. JMHO


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I always thought it was neat to watch the competition rollers suddenly roll in sync with each other. It must take a LOT of careful picking and breeding to get the best results.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes it does Becky,

Once you see it, like you have Becky, you just have to see it again and again and again.


----------

